# Custom freebsd-update-server with Ports



## bsd10 (Aug 9, 2010)

I saw this thread on building a custom release and updating with freebsd-update-server, and I was wondering if the updates only work with the base system, or if you can do a full binary update of the base system, ports, and other modifications. Does anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2010)

Freebsd-update only works for the base OS.


----------



## bsd10 (Aug 11, 2010)

I know that the stock freebsd-update only works on the base system, but it seems like people have made some slight modifications to freebsd-update-server to get it to work with the full system. Colin Percival, who wrote freebsd-update and freebsd-update-server, talks about the ability to use freebsd-update as a full system "toaster" in this paper [pdf].


----------

